# der maxi hat Geburtstag



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2010)

Hallo maxi,
ich wünsche dir zu deinen Geburtstag alles Gute. Von mir bekommst du 
auch eine Zertifikat (Urkunde) 

Feier schön und lass dich hier mal wieder öfter sehen :sm24:.







gruß Helmut


----------



## Waelder (14 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Maxi,

alles gute aus dem schönen Schwarzwald wünscht Dir auch der
Wälder

 :sm20:


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (14 Oktober 2010)

Hey Maxi,

auch von mir alles Gute... :sm20:...lass es krachen!!! :sm24:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Oktober 2010)

Hallo maxi,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Streng Dich mal an und sei hier mal wieder etwas aktiver.


----------



## Verpolt (14 Oktober 2010)

Ja auch alles Gute zum Fest von mir    :sm24:

:sm20:



Feier schön!


----------



## RGerlach (14 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Maxi,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag und eine schöne Feier.

:sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Homer79 (14 Oktober 2010)

...auch von mir alles gute...

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 Oktober 2010)

Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag!

Auf dass Du noch fiele Zertifiekate bekommst! *ROFL*

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Cerberus (14 Oktober 2010)

Alles Gute!! :sm20:


----------



## Jan (14 Oktober 2010)

*Alles Gute*

Hallo maxi,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:


----------



## MW (15 Oktober 2010)

Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag Maxi !


:sm20:


----------



## maxi (15 November 2010)

Danke euch herzlich


----------



## Verpolt (15 November 2010)

Nachträglich auch von mir

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

:sm24:    :s10:


----------



## -Andreas- (15 November 2010)

*Glückwunsch...*

Nachträglich alles Gute...


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 November 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Paule (15 November 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Nachträglich auch von mir
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag
> 
> :sm24: :s10:


 
*ROFL*

@Verpolt, wieso nachträglich?
Du hast doch schon gestern gratuliert, schon vergessen? (Post (5)) 


Aber dem Maxi wünsche ich auch alles Gute nachträglich. 

:sm24:


----------



## Rudi (15 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> 
> @Verpolt, wieso nachträglich?
> Du hast doch schon gestern gratuliert, schon vergessen? (Post (5))
> ...



Da bin ich aber froh das ich nicht der Einzige bin der alles vergißt !
Aber dem Maxi wünsche ich auch alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## b1k86-DL (19 November 2010)

Alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.....

Viele Grüße Benjamin

PS: Karten sind auf dem Weg!


----------

